# ipfilter.dat amule

## angelwings

Boas pessoal,

para o pessoal que vive em portugal e tem limites de trafego, alguem me sabe dizer onde posso arranjar uma versão actualizada do ficheiro ipfilter.dat amule?

----------

## Pret3ndeR

O da Mula não serve?

http://pwp.netcabo.pt/DeepSea/

----------

## angelwings

penso que servirá, mas no entanto tenho que extrair o emule bowlfish, para depois só ir aproveitar o ipfilter.dat

btw, obrigado pela resposta

----------

## Pret3ndeR

De nada. Se quiseres mando-te o ficheiro  :Wink: 

----------

## angelwings

tks, fiz akilo ke me disses-te e funcionou.

----------

## To

Tens um programa muito bom, em perl, que foi postado no forum do amule que te gera um ipfilter.dat para o amule usando os ranges que estao disponiveis nas paginas do deepsea e do koizo.

To'

----------

## angelwings

vou checkar esse prog  :Wink: 

tks

----------

## angelwings

acabei de testar agora o script,  está realmente o máximo.

para quem quiser aqui está o link

----------

## nafre

Opa uma coisa que nao tinha percebido e que vcs de portugal pagam por bytes trocados com servidores internacionais em determinados horarios.

Que bom que aqui pelos tropicos nao e assim  :Smile: 

Porem a nossa banda esta um pouco ruim em comparaçao com as suas  :Smile: 

----------

## angelwings

hehe, ca em portugal (quase) todos os ISP's têm limites de trafego, no meu caso que uso netcabo tenho de limites: 1GB internacional e 20GB nacional.

É triste, vivemos num país de ganâncias  :Neutral: 

----------

## nafre

 *angelwings wrote:*   

> É triste, vivemos num país de ganâncias 

 

pelo jeito tb herdamos isto de vcs...

qual seria a sua bandwidht por ai e quanto custa mensalmente.

pago por 256 down e 128 up o equivalente a 15 euros ( Quarenta Reais );

----------

## angelwings

down: 640Kbps | up:128Kbps

35 euros/mes

no entanto tou quase a mudar para um novo serviço adsl, que tem down: 4Mbps | up: 256KBps que custa 39 euros/mes

----------

## mascanho

So + uma cena o script feito pelo geeko (brevemente na dev team do amule) te novas funcionalidades todos os meses e convem irem fazendo o update pois novas gamas de ips sao renovadas e outras acrescentadas 

http://forum.amule.org/thread.php?threadid=4619&sid=

Parabens ao Geeko pelo maravilhoso script ke fez ke da mnto geito tanto ao ppl da netcabo como adsl de portugal, ainda pra mais esta nova versao traz features mnto mnto interessantes ...

Um abraço ao ppl do #amule da ptnet, kuisker duvisdas ja sabem n exitem ...

----------

## To

O script tem feito mesmo muito jeito, é pena a cena dos servidores... mas enfim...

btw 45 por 1024 down/ 256 up....

Tó

----------

## mascanho

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> O script tem feito mesmo muito jeito, é pena a cena dos servidores... mas enfim...
> 
> btw 45 por 1024 down/ 256 up....
> ...

 

como assim ??

O unico problema dos servers pt e serem demasiado pekenos para o fluxo de trafego ke tem, se uma pessoa se ker ligar la pro meio da tarde e mentira, nada feito, mas e graças a isso ke existe o script para nos podermos ligar a servers internacionais e sakar nacional, visto ke montes de ppl pt esta ns servers internacionais, os servers pt sao mnto pekenos e facilmente quebram. 

Ja agora kem tiver dicas e opinioes a dar quanto a ipfilter Generator v.2.0 ke esta actualmente online em varios mirrors e é a versao mais actual ( criticas tb se aceitam)  e favor dexa-las aki para podermos melhorar ja ke neste pais as cenas ainda funcionam assim 

tks a todos  :Very Happy: 

----------

## To

O prob é tipo, eu tenho Sapo ADSL pro, e contam o inicio da ligação, para os efeitos deles, e complectamente errados, se a ligação e feita qo server internacional os tipos contam tudo como internacional, é hilariante.

Tó

----------

## mascanho

 *Quote:*   

> O prob é tipo, eu tenho Sapo ADSL pro, e contam o inicio da ligação, para os efeitos deles, e complectamente errados, se a ligação e feita qo server internacional os tipos contam tudo como internacional, é hilariante.
> 
> Tó

 

Estas a falar do facto de poderes acivar e desactivar o filtro a meio dos downloads ?

Ou seja ou sakas tudo com filtro ou sacas tudo sem filtro, e isso ?

desculpa n estou a perceber

----------

## To

Mas estás mesmo a perceber. Vou ver se me consigo explicar melhor.

A netcabo tem o processo de happy hours, e não conta o tráfego entre a 1h-7h.

A Sapo também anda com essa promoção para os clientes. Mas o facto é que eles não estão preparados para isso. Como tal eles contam cada ligação desde a sua hora de inicio até ser terminada. O que quer dizer que se te ligares a um server às 0:59h até às 7h eles contam tudo como trafego "contável" mas se te ligares às 1:01h até às 10:00h por ex nada conta. É esquesito mas pronto....

(Eu sei disso por me ligava antes da 1h aos servers estranjas pq estás akele tempo morto a ligar-te aos clientes e em baixo nas queues..)

Tó

----------

## mascanho

ahhh ok, agora foste mais claro, sim e normal isso acontecer, a burocracia e tanta ke da nisso, enfim e o pais em ke vivemos, mas o script do Geeko para o amule resolve isso, agora convem e teres o clock do pc bem acertado pk senao pelo beneficio da duvida acabas por esgotar ou internacional ou nacional, vivemos num pais do kem pode roubar mais ... ou seja se keres HH tens ke te ligar mesmo so pras HH...

Eu n percebo isso mnto bem das HH pk uso puco, ja ke tudo o ke saco saco nacional a excepçao de filmes mas tb com 4 gigas inter smp da pa sakar 3 ou 4 k4 ainda n ha nacional.  :Razz:  .

----------

## To

Sim mas não faz sentido man, a netcabo não conta o que se passa dentro desse intervalo de tempo, a sapo sim (depende do inicio da ligação)... enfim...

Tó

----------

## mascanho

Sim realmente so da vontade de ligar pa la pedir pa falar com o patrao e manda-o para uns sitios ke eu ca sei, o problema disto tudo e ke ha pouca concorrencia a nivel de mercado de isp's pois comem todos do mesmo taxo, so kuando aparecer um a fazer umas condiçoes optimas de preço e qualidade e limites ou ilimites devo eu dizer e ke a coisa e capaz de melhorar ja agora uma pergunta, devemos ser os unicos no mundo ke pagamos mais adsl e os unicos com limites ???

ou estou enganado ?

----------

## AndreAPL

Caros amigos, visto que o forum do amule ta down, alguem sabe outra alternativa de download ?   :Mad:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

